# Olympic soccer/football



## The Worst (Aug 8, 2008)

seeing as how the Euro 2008 topic was so active, I figured I'd start this thread.


----------



## serginsurge (Aug 8, 2008)

hope brasil wins their first gold metal


----------



## The Worst (Aug 9, 2008)

The USA is 1-0, 2-0 after tomorrow the Netherlands!  This is gonna be you:


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm rooting for the Aussies in the soccer for the Olympics =D Hopefully they'll get some Gold medals. Silver just doesn't cut it >_>


----------



## The Teej (Aug 10, 2008)

I gotta say, I wasn't aware football was an Olympic sport. I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Sick Wario (Aug 10, 2008)

i'm sure the Canadian Women will have the gold. it's a lock!!

the olympic mens soccer is meaningless, but then again Messi wants gold...


----------

